# Notebook Kaufberatung I5 oder QUAD von AMD



## Rockstar666 (13. Juli 2010)

Hi guys,

ich stehe zwischen diesen Notebooks:

Acer Aspire 7745G-434G32MNks Core i5 & ATI HD5850

und 

Notebooks Acer Aspire 7551G-N934G32Mnks

Die Grafik ist beim oberen deutlich besser, der untere hat dafür aber ein QUAD AMD.

Ich weiß das beide im I-net billiger zu haben sind aber erstmal als Vergleichsmodell.

Ich mach überwiegend Multimediasachen am Rechner ... ab und an Spiel ich auch .. eher im Winter.

Danke für eure Hilfe!

PS: Wenn Ihr andere Vorschläge bis 800 Euro habt ... gerne her damit ,ich leg aber Wert darauf, dass es ein 17 Zoller ist, 4 GB RAM mind.  ... I5 Core mind. und eine gute Grafikkarte besitzt.  

Festplattengröße ist egal


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2010)

Also, wenn Deine "mulitmediasachen" nicht wirklich sehr quadoptmimiert sind, würd ich lieber das mit der besseren Graka nehmen.


ps: die 5850 in DEM acer is alelrdings nur mit GDDR3 - das ist zwar immer noch schneller als eine 5650, aber deutlich langsamer als eine 5850 mit GDDR5 - die kriegste aber wiederum erst für deutlich mehr Geld. Nur so Nebenbei


----------



## Rockstar666 (13. Juli 2010)

Das weiß ich 

Ich warte eigentlich nur auf ein Spiel ... Diablo 3 .. es wird noch andauern bis es erscheint .... aber ich würds schon gern flüssig und mit guter Grafik spielen .   

Ich spiel eigentlich nur Fußball Manager von EA Sports, Anno ...., Mafia 2 ist ganz interessant, ich bin nicht mal der Grafikfreak...mir reicht auch "mittel" an Grafikqualität.


----------



## MilesEdgeworth (13. Juli 2010)

Rockstar666 schrieb:


> Das weiß ich
> 
> Ich warte eigentlich nur auf ein Spiel ... Diablo 3 .. es wird noch andauern bis es erscheint .... aber ich würds schon gern flüssig und mit guter Grafik spielen .
> 
> Ich spiel eigentlich nur Fußball Manager von EA Sports, Anno ...., Mafia 2 ist ganz interessant, ich bin nicht mal der Grafikfreak...mir reicht auch "mittel" an Grafikqualität.



Beim Aspire 7745 würde ich die Variante für 900€ nehmen mit Bluray und wenn ich mich nicht irre 9000 mAh Akku  Da lohnt sich der Aufpreis ^^


----------



## Rockstar666 (13. Juli 2010)

Kennt einer eine Seite wo Mobile Prozessoren verglichen werden?

Wäre mal nett wenn man sich daran orientieren kann, ob ein QUAD AMD mehr bringt als ein I5  usw.


----------



## basic123 (13. Juli 2010)

Wusste ehrlich gesagt gar nicht, dass es bereits Phenom-CPUs in Notebook-Bereich gibt. Hab mich deswegen für das Konkurrenzprodukt entschieden. 

Ich würde dir den Laptop mit der HD5850 eher empfehlen. Von einer besseren Graka hat man mehr als von einem niedrig getaktetem Quad. Weiterer Vorteil ist, dass die mobilen Intel-Prozessoren bereits im sparsamen 32nm-Verfahren hergestellt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2010)

Also, hier zB Notebookcheck: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 kannst bei vielen Benchmarks mit der 5650 einfach mal auf "Details" oder die eingefäbrten FPS-Wert bei den Spielebenches klicken, da steht dann, mit welcher CPU der Wert zustande kam. Da AMD-CPus aber seltener sind, könnte es schwer werden, was passendes zu finden. vlt. geh auch mal auf die Seiten anderer aktueller Karten, rechts is ne Liste, zB die 5850 steht (logisch) etwas dadrüber, bei "Leistungsklasse 1"


Hier ist ne Benchmarkliste für CPUs: Notebookcheck: Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste aber das ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen - da müßtest Du halt wissen, welche Bench vlt. von quad profitiert und ob die von dir verwendete Software ebenfalls vom Quad profitiert.


Für Gaming ist aber die 5850 in jedem Falle ein größerer Vorteil als die CPU, Ausnahme vlt. Anno1404, das kann sehr stark vom Quad profitieren grad beim minimalen Grafikmodus.


----------



## SixpackRanger (14. Juli 2010)

Naja, die dürr gesäten Benchmarklisten von Notebookcheck sind eher weniger gut geeignet CPU's zu vergleichen. Die Liste hat derart viele Infomationslöcher, daß ein Vergleich anhand der Benchmarks stellenweise gar nicht möglich ist. Bei einer CPU steht der Cinebench da, bei der Anderen wiederum nicht.

Ich würde dir empfehlen *hier* nachzusehen. Dort findest du u.a. auch deinen mobile Core i5 und den mobile Phenom II. Eine GPU Benchmarkliste ist auch vorhanden.


----------



## Bastel (14. Juli 2010)

Wo gibt es den das Notebook für einen günstigeren Preis als 760€ ?

Acer Aspire 7745G-434G32MNks Core i5 & ATI HD5850


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2010)

@Bastel: wieso fragst Du in DIESEm Thread? ^^   ich find es nirgends billiger als 769€ (auf Lager), unter 760€ isses wohl derzeit nicht zu haben.


----------



## Rockstar666 (15. Juli 2010)

http://www.notebooksnochgünstiger.de/eshop.php?action=article_list

dafür kommen aber versandkosten von 10 Euro hinzu ... .

Ansonsten 

Acer Aspire 7745G-434G32MNKS (LX.PUP02.132) Multimedia Notebook: Notebook Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Da gibt es das Notebook sogar für 748


----------



## Rockstar666 (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mich erstmal für ein 600 euro notebook entschieden für office und ab und an spielen definitiv ausreichend, wenn diablo 3 dann kommt, wird nochmal aufgerüstet


----------



## Rockstar666 (15. Juli 2010)

Bastel schrieb:


> Wo gibt es den das Notebook für einen günstigeren Preis als 760€ ?
> 
> Acer Aspire 7745G-434G32MNks Core i5 & ATI HD5850




sorry für mehrfach post .... ich würde dir empfehlen es bei cyberport zu bestellen da fallen keine versandkosten an


----------



## Bastel (15. Juli 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Bastel: wieso fragst Du in DIESEm Thread? ^^ ich find es nirgends billiger als 769€ (auf Lager), unter 760€ isses wohl derzeit nicht zu haben.


 

Weil er einen link mit 769 postet, aber gleichzeitig schreibt das es das Book im Netz billiger gibt!


----------



## Rockstar666 (15. Juli 2010)

Bastel schrieb:


> Weil er einen link mit 769 postet, aber gleichzeitig schreibt das es das Book im Netz billiger gibt!




Billige Notebooks und günstige Computer Zubehör nur bei uns in Online Shop  ist defintiv zu empfehlen, da  kosten die notebooks teilweise 30 euro weniger als bei notebooksbilliger.de

hab mir das  toshiba l500-208 bestellt.

Notebooks TOSHIBA Satellite L500-208 *Core i5 Knaller*     659 euro

bei dem anderen anbieter 625  da konnte ich mir glatt noch nen schnicken skin bei 123skins.de dazu bestellen 

Generelle empfehle ich, wenn ein Produkt gefällt, nochmal googlen, kann man eine menge sparen .


----------

